# Ok so...heres how it went



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yesterday no rain  top comes down, doors go on back porch, windows rolled up and stuffed in their tube, window frames out and with the doors..

ENTER THE 5 O Clock WEATHER MAN

I go back out side, put the door frames back in , doors back on top back up and windows back in , the Jeep is locked up tight as can be for the impending storms, I drove ALL darn day with the top on in that rolling microwave and not a could in the sky. According to the weather app on my phone its already raining, ..........nope not a drop.
AND IT WILL NOT RAIN!!!!!!!!! at least until I take the doors back off and put the top back down  that's when I'll see a ark with two of each floating down the street


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

That is the only problem with having a non folding roof, it is a bummer if you make the wrong choice...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine IS a soft top, I was gonna buy a hard top for it when I was buying the Jeep but the dealer rep said it would be a pain to drive in the heat since the Jeep has no A/C, so I stuck with the soft top, Its just that I listened to the weather man and he was wrong just like the time he said "no rain all weekend", so I left the top down, that's when I found out I was missing a drain plug, cause only one floor board was not filled with water the next day LOL. So now I have the top folded down and the top part of the door frames in the back just in case.


----------

